# Recommended Garage to Service BMW MINI Glasgow Area



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi,

Wifes MINI Cooper is due a service. It usually goes to Harry Fairbairn(Giffnock) however they are now Arnold Clark and even just trying to get through to the right department now is a nightmare.

Would prefer it to go to a good independant garage in the Glasgow or surrounding area.

Can someone recommend a garage that they have used and have been happy with.

Cheers

Jim


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Try Davie at BMMotors in Law village in Carluke or B for BMW in Clydebank.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Have heard countless good things about Davey @ BM Motors, he is well known on the BMW forums


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I used to take my BMW to RW Weaver, very good service...

http://www.rwweavers.com/

:thumb:


----------



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

Cheers Guys.

I lived through in Carluke and still have family there so may try the Guy in Law village as it's only 4 miles away.


----------

